

Font Awesome Adds Pied Piper Icon – fa fa-pied-piper-alt - adoming3
http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/pied-piper-alt/

======
nhebb
This is the alt, the PP icon is [http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/icon/pied-piper/](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/pied-
piper/)

